# how to go from High tech to low tech



## Martin in Holland (25 Aug 2014)

My 40 high tech tank is ready to go from high tech to low tech, at least the planting is, but how to go from there?
Less light...done...(about half of what it was before and only 5 hours instead of 8)
Less ferts...how much less?...I did/do EI fert
Less CO2 (actually no CO2) ...how to stop this....just stop or slow it down?


----------



## nickmcmechan (25 Aug 2014)

Personally I would start again.

If you're going for low tech you may want to look at a Walstad style set up - about an inch of soil capped with an inch of sand. Combination of root feeders, stem plants and floating. Significant amounts of fish. Plant very very heavily from the outset. No ferts or co2 needed. Once tank is ready, minimal water changes, mainly top ups, some folks have went 6 months


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Aug 2014)

Martin, just turn your lights off and leave them off for a week or two.

Cheers,


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Aug 2014)

My tank only has gravel/sand...ferns attached to rocks...moss on wood and stones and some mini cryptos..

Ow...great...lights off for 2 weeks safes energy too...will do that


----------



## Alastair (25 Aug 2014)

I have done this before and also very recently on my big 1300 litre. 
I had it low tech originally, then to speed up growth I decided to switch it to hi tech with lots of co2, then over the course of 2 weeks I reduced it all back to low tech. 

First was lighting, waited a few days then I dropped the bubble count daily over a week, whilst also reducing to half ei, then once I'd cut off the co2 completely just went back to dosing a quarter ei twice a week with no melt back at all and very happy fish


----------

